# Erweiterter Infinitiv mit "zu" als Nominalphrase



## berndf

Soll ein Verb als abstraktes Substantiv gebraucht werden, so kommt der einfache Infinitiv zum Einsatz. Beispiel:
_Wandern macht mir Spaß.
_
Tritt aber eine Erweiterung hinzu, wird statt dessen der Infinitiv mit _zu _verwandt:
_In den Bergen zu *w*andern macht mir Spaß.
_
Ich habe mich immer schon gefragt, ob es dafür eine syntaktische Begründung gibt, denn eigentlich hat der Infinitiv mit _zu_ doch adverbiale Funktion (von seinem Ursprung her ein adverbialer Dativ des Verbalsubstantivs).


----------



## Demiurg

berndf said:


> Tritt aber eine Erweiterung hinzu, wird statt dessen der Infinitiv mit _zu _verwandt:
> _In den Bergen zu Wandern macht mir Spaß._



Ich verstehe das Problem nicht ganz.  Dein Beispielsatz ist doch nur eine topikalisierte Variante von:

_Es macht mir Spaß, in den Bergen zu wandern._

Der Nebensatz ersetzt das Dummy-Subjekt "es".

_Es freut mich, dass du gekommen bist._
_Dass du gekommen bist, freut mich._


----------



## Syzygy

Erweitern ohne _zu_ ist aber meiner Meinung nach auch möglich, siehe z. B. Vorschläge ab #12 und kurze OT-Diskussion hier.


----------



## kitten

Ich würde sagen, dass _*W*andern_ in dem ersten Satz ein Substantiv ist (weil es Subjekt ist) und deshalb schreibt man kein _zu_. Dagegen in dem zweiten ist das Subjekt die ganze Satz _in den Bergen zu *w*andern_ und aus diesem Grund muss man _zu_ benutzen (Infinitiv-Satz) und ist nicht grossgeschrieben


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> Ich verstehe das Problem nicht ganz.  Dein Beispielsatz ist doch nur eine topikalisierte Variante von:
> 
> _Es macht mir Spaß, in den Bergen zu wandern._
> 
> Der Nebensatz ersetzt das Dummy-Subjekt "es".
> 
> _Es freut mich, dass du gekommen bist._
> _Dass du gekommen bist, freut mich._


Vielen Dank. Du denkst also, _In den Bergen zu Wandern_ ist als Klausel und nicht als Phrase zu verstehen, die aber in der Funktion einer Nominalphrase auftritt, verstehe ich Dich richtig?

_Es __macht mir Spaß zu wandern -> Zu wandern macht mir Spaß _müsste dann theoretisch auch möglich sein, man sagt es aber nicht, weil _Wandern macht mir Spaß_ einfach viel näher liegt.
Umgekehrt sollte dann _In den Bergen Wandern macht mir Spaß _auch möglich sein (wie in #3 erwähnt), ist aber einfach nur weniger üblich.

Dann ist also die Interpretation des Infinitiv mit _zu _als Dativ-Infinitivklausel (etwa vergleichbar mit Ablativ-Gerundiumsklauseln in Latein) auch in diesem Fall widerspruchsfrei möglich und man muss den Infinitiv mit _zu _nicht als Nominativ-Verbalsubstantiv auffassen. Dies wäre es nämlich der Umstand, der mir Kopfzerbrechen bereiten würde.


----------



## berndf

kitten said:


> Ich würde sagen, dass _*W*andern_ in dem ersten Satz ein Substantiv ist (weil es Subjekt ist) und deshalb schreibt man kein _zu_. Dagegen in dem zweiten ist das Subjekt die ganze Satz _in den Bergen zu *w*andern_ und aus diesem Grund muss man _zu_ benutzen (Infinitiv-Satz) und ist nicht grossgeschrieben


Ja, danke. Das sehe ich jetzt auch so.


----------



## Demiurg

berndf said:


> Du denkst also, _In den Bergen zu Wandern_ ist als Klausel und nicht als Phrase zu verstehen, die aber in der Funktion einer Nominalphrase auftritt, verstehe ich Dich richtig?



Genau.


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Vielen Dank. Du denkst also, _In den Bergen zu Wandern_ ist als Klausel und nicht als Phrase zu verstehen, die aber in der Funktion einer Nominalphrase auftritt, verstehe ich Dich richtig?


Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht, was der Unterschied zwischen einer Klausel und einer Phrase sein sollte.


berndf said:


> Umgekehrt sollte dann _In den Bergen Wandern macht mir Spaß _auch möglich sein (wie in #3 erwähnt), ist aber einfach nur weniger üblich.


So etwas hört man, aber ich bin in der Tat der Ansoicht, dass man dieses Verbalsubstantiv dann strenggenommen auch zumindest mit Bindestrichen, wenn nicht sogar zusammenschreiben müsste:

_(Das) In-den-Bergen-Wandern macht mir Spaß._​
Das sieht dann natürlich wiederum furchtbar aus, wenn man es so geschrieben sieht und deshalb würde ich eine Infinitivkonstruktion  mit "zu" bevorzugen



berndf said:


> Dann ist also die Interpretation des Infinitiv mit _zu _als Dativ-Infinitivklausel (etwa vergleichbar mit Ablativ-Gerundiumsklauseln in Latein) auch in diesem Fall widerspruchsfrei möglich und man muss den Infinitiv mit _zu _nicht als Nominativ-Verbalsubstantiv auffassen. Dies wäre es nämlich der Umstand, der mir Kopfzerbrechen bereiten würde.


Kannst du da mal lateinische Beispiele nennen?
Beziehst du dich da womöglich auf eine Konstruktion à la:


> Gutta cavat lapidem, non vi sed *saepe* cadendo.


 ???

Durch *stetiges* Fallen​
Wenn wir bei der Übersetzung mit einem adjektivischen Attribut arbeiten haben wir allerdings kein Problem.
Bei einem Präpositionalattribut bleibt uns im Deutschen allerdings nur die Bildung eines Kompositums

_(Das) In-den-Bergen-Wandern_​


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht, was der Unterschied zwischen einer Klausel und einer Phrase sein sollte.


Das ist Chomsky-speak, ist aber dennoch ganz praktisch. Eine Phrase ist eine Gruppe von Wörter, die die Funktion eines Satzgliedes hat ohne sich dabei als eigenständiger Teilsatz zu qualifizieren. Eine Klausel fungiert als Teilsatz und ist an das Vorhandenseins eines Verbs gebunden. So ist z.B. das Unterstrichene in _Dies ist eine Auto, das rot ist_ eine Klausel und das Unterstrichene in _Dies ist ein rotes Auto_ eine Phrase, genauer eine Nominalphrase (NP, _noun phrase_), weil die ganze Gruppe von Wörtern zusammen die Funktion eines Substantivs hat.


Gernot Back said:


> Kannst du da mal lateinische Beispiele nennen?


Ich denke an so etwas wie _disco librum legendo_, _Das Buch lesend lerne ich_, wo eine Klausel mit Ablativ-Gerundium als Verbform im Ganzen adverbiale Bedeutung hat.


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Ich denke an so etwas wie _disco librum legendo_, _Das Buch lesend lerne ich_, wo eine Klausel mit Ablativ-Gerundium als Verbform im Ganzen adverbiale Bedeutung hat.


Aha, also ein Gerundium als dadurch _nominaler ablativus_ absolutus.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Aha, also ein Gerundium als dadurch _nominaler ablativus_ absolutus.


Jau. Nur ist das Gerundium von Hause aus bereits nominal und bekommt durch den absoluten Ablativ adverbiale Funktion.


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Jau. Nur ist das Gerundium von Hause aus bereits nominal und bekommt durch den absoluten Ablativ adverbiale Funktion.


Aber genau das ist doch hier nicht der Fall:


berndf said:


> _In den Bergen zu *w*andern macht mir Spaß._


Hier hat die Infinitivkonstruktion im Deutschen ja gerade *keine* adverbiale Funktion (die einer fakultativen Angabe [eines Adjunktes]), sondern die eines unentbehrlichen Subjektes, die einer Nominativergänzung!

Ich finde die Idee, dass die Konjunktion der Infinitivkonstruktion "_zu_" auf die Präposition "_zu_", die den Dativ regiert, zurückgeht, ja spannend, aber gibt es für diesen Übergang von einer Wortgruppe zur anderen bei "_zu_" Belege im Alt- oder Mittelhochdeutschen, wo "_zu_" tatsächlich wahlweise entweder als Präposition oder Konjunktion analysiert werden kann?


----------



## Hutschi

Wie ist es bei "In den Bergen wandern macht Spaß."? (Als Infinitiv, aber als Verb)

Als Substantiv könnte man ja auch sagen: "(Das) In-den-Bergen-Wandern macht Spaß.", wie oben schon gezeigt wurde - es ist aber eine andere Form.


----------



## Gernot Back

Hutschi said:


> Wie ist es bei "In den Bergen wandern macht Spaß."? (Als Infinitiv, aber als Verb)


Ich würde diese Schreibweise für falsch halten.
Du kannst ja auch nicht sagen:

_Es macht Spaß, in den Bergen wandern._​
 Während du sehr wohl sagen kannst:

_Es macht Spaß, das Wandern._​
 Genauso wie du beides sagen kannst, sowohl:

_Es macht Spaß, das Museum zu besuchen._​ 
als auch:

_Er macht Spaß, der Museumsbesuch._​


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe jetzt mal im Duden "Richtiges und gutes Deutsch", 6. Auflage nachgesehen.
Dort steht für eine Infinitiv-Gruppe ohne "zu" als Beispiel, S. 479:

Ein Tier quälen ist böse.

Und mit "zu":

Ein Tier zu quälen(,) ist böse. (Komma ist hier optional)

Es gehört zu den Verben, bei denen die Verwendung von "zu" schwankend ist.

Analog schließe ich, dass eigentlich korrekt sein müsste:

_In den Bergen wandern ist schön.
__In den Bergen zu wandern, ist schön.
und
__In den Bergen zu wandern_ ist schön.

In keinen dieser Fälle wird der Infinitiv laut diesem Duden groß geschrieben.

Die Schwankung von "zu" tritt demnach auf, wenn ein satzwertiger Infinitiv in der Rolle eines Subjekts oder eines Prädikates stehe.


> Für dich kochen müsste ein Vergnügen sein. Für dich zu kochen(,) müsste ein Vergnügen sein.
> Ein guter Christ sein heißt allen Menschen ein Helfer sein.


(Der dritte Satz dient hier als prädikative Verwendung nur als Ergänzung.)

Die Frage wäre: Habe ich den Duden falsch verstanden - oder sind diese Varianten doch korrekt? (Es ist keine Frage der Rechtschreibung (Rechtschreibreform) sondern eine grammatische Frage.)

Ich habe doch erhebliche Zeifel, dass die Infinitivform ohne "zu" falsch sein soll.

Ich habe aber keinen Zweifel, dass die substantivierte (durchgekoppelte) Form korrekt ist.

Liegt der Duden falsch?

---
PS:_Es macht Spaß, in den Bergen wandern._
_Hier ist es ja anders gebraucht.
_​


----------



## Gernot Back

Da ist mein Sprachgefühl offensichtlich ein anderes als das der DUDEN-Redaktion. Allerdings lasse ich mich davon auch nicht unbedingt beeindrucken.


----------



## Syzygy

Man kann ja auch umdrehen und "... wandern in den Bergen ..." sagen, oder gilt das auch schon nicht mehr als einfacher Infinitiv, sondern als einer mit Erweiterung und kann man es dann nicht mehr kleinschreiben?


----------



## Gernot Back

So würde ich das sehen:

*_Erquickend und labend ist wandern am Abend._
_Erquickend und labend ist Wandern am Abend._
_Erquickend und labend ist es, am Abend zu wandern._
_*Erquickend und labend ist es am Abend zu wandern._
_Erquickend und labend ist (das) Wandern._
_*Erquickend und labend ist wandern._​


----------



## Syzygy

Ja, das sehe ich ein. Wobei "Erquickend und labend ist am Abend Wandern." auf jeden Fall auch möglich wäre, wenn man "am Abend" als Adverb zu "ist" versteht.
Eventuell geht einem (d. h. mir) das Erweitern ohne "zu" einfacher von der Zunge als von der Feder, wo man es nur in einfachen Fällen tut: "Nichtsein", "Deutschsprechen", "Fahrradfahren" etc.?


----------



## Hutschi

Wandern in den Bergen macht Spaß. - Hier ist die Kleinschreibung durch die Großschreibung am Satzanfang überlagert.  Deshalb kann man es auch nicht kleinschreiben. Allerdings kann man den Satz erweitern, zum Beispiel in indirekter Rede.

Hier "regeneriert" sich die Form:_
 A sagte, in den Bergen (zu) wandern mache Spaß.
B sagte, (das) In-den-Bergen-Wandern mache Spaß.
C sagte, wandern in den Bergen (zu) mache Spaß.
D sagte, (das) Wandern in den Bergen mache Spaß.
_
Meiner Meinung nach sind alle vier Varianten korrekt, wobei die grammatische Form unterschiedlich ist.

Gernot meint, der (von mir angegebene) Duden irre hier - so verstehe ich zumindest: "Allerdings lasse ich mich davon auch nicht unbedingt beeindrucken."

Mir leuchten alle positiven Herleitungen ein, nur nicht die Negation.


----------



## Gernot Back

Syzygy said:


> Ja, das sehe ich ein. Wobei "Erquickend und labend ist am Abend Wandern."


Nein, ich würde da bevorzugen:

_Erquickend und labend ist (das) Am-Abend-Wandern._​


----------



## Syzygy

Gernot Back said:


> Nein, ich würde da bevorzugen:
> _Erquickend und labend ist (das) Am-Abend-Wandern._​



Ja, so hält man "am Abend" und "Wandern" zusammen, aber was ich meinte, war, dass man "am Abend" als Adverb des Verbs im Hauptsatz auffassen kann, wie in "Am Abend ist es erquickend und labend zu wandern.", aber eben umgestellt ... wie auch immer, war sowieso OT.


----------



## Hutschi

Andere Beispiele:

Ich sage dir, (das) Quälen eines Tieres ist böse.
aber:
Ich sage dir, ein Tier (zu) quälen ist böse.

Bei Gernots Beispielen würde ich es ebenso schreiben, bin aber nicht sicher, ob das erste und das letzte Beispiel falsch sind.

Die Kommasetzung unterscheidet sich abhängig davon, ob der Infinitiv vorn oder hinten im Satz steht. 

Die Regeln für Groß- und Kleinschreibung umfassen eine drittel Seite im Duden und sind insgesamt zu lang zum Zitieren.

Hier http://www.canoo.net/services/Germa...s-klein/Nominalisierung.html#Anchor-Als-47857 habe ich eine Quelle gefunden. In einigen Fällen hängt es von der Interpretation ab.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Aber genau das ist doch hier nicht der Fall:


Das war ja gerade mein Problem, weswegen ich diesen Thread eröffnet hatte, weil dies meinem Verständnis von der Natur des Infinitivs mit _zu_ zuwider lief. Diemiurgs Argument, die mich überzeugt, ist, dass man im Deutschen beliebig komplexe Nebensatz-Konstruktionen, die von der ihrer Natur her als prädikative Adjunkte, also adverbal, gebraucht werden, in die Funktion eines Subjekts und damit nominalisiert verwendet werden können, wie z.B. hier: _Dass Ferdinands Mutter ihm weiter Information über seinen Vater, von dem er nur wusste, dass dieser aus Köln stammte und dass er sobald er von der Schwangerschaft von Ferdinands Mutter erfuhr panisch die Flucht ergriff, trotz wiederholter Nachfrage hartnäckig vorenthielt, kam ihm befremdlich vor._ Damit ist es auch erklärbar wieso ein von seinem Ursprung her adverbiale Infinitiv-Klausel als Nominativ NP vorkommen kann, ohne das grundsätzliche Interpretation des Infinitivs mit _zu_ damit infrage gestellt wäre.


Gernot Back said:


> Ich finde die Idee, dass die Konjunktion der Infinitivkonstruktion "_zu_" auf die Präposition "_zu_", die den Dativ regiert, zurückgeht, ja spannend, aber gibt es für diesen Übergang von einer Wortgruppe zur anderen bei "_zu_" Belege im Alt- oder Mittelhochdeutschen, wo "_zu_" tatsächlich wahlweise entweder als Präposition oder Konjunktion analysiert werden kann?


Das ist darum unstrittig, weil im Althochdeutschen und im Altenglischen der Infinitiv mit _zuo/to_ dativflektiert war; die Nominativinfinitivendung war in beiden Sprachen _-an_ und die Dativinfinitivendung _-anne_ ("Dativ-e" am Ende).

EDIT: Auf Althochdeutsch habe ich jetzt auf die Schnelle kein Beispiel gefunden, darum hier auf Altenglisch, aber die Grammatiken dieser Sprachen waren ja noch _sehr_ ähnlich: Beowulf Zeilen 173 & 174:
*... hwæt ... selest wære wið færgryrum to gefremmanne -- ... was **... **am besten wider plötzlichen Terror zu unternehmen wäre.*


----------



## Hutschi

*"Zu" Deutsches Wörterbuch von Jacob Grimm und Wilhelm Grimm
*

http://www.woerterbuchnetz.de/DWB?lemma=zu
 http://www.woerterbuchnetz.de/DWB?bookref=32,142,14 

Recht ausführliche Darstellung der Geschichte von "zu", es ist viel zu lang zum Zitieren. Leider ist dort die Entwicklung ohne Satzbeispiele genannt.
Aber es zeigt die wechselhafte Geschichte von Einengung und Erweiterung, die Bernd schon angedeutet hat.


----------

